# Plant ID



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi does anybody knows what plants are always in background of most of ADA tanks the plants on the back left and right shown on the picture


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hard to tell for sure from that photo, but they often use _Rotala sp_. 'green', and I think that's probably what you see there.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok I will try to get a better picture thanks


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Cavan I think you nailed it .


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, most likely it's some kind of Rotala.


----------

